# Other > Research requests >  Survey about Symptom Prevalence

## Icebird

Hi! I am a master's student in clinical psychology at Witten/Herdecke University and we are currently investigating the prevalence of various physical, psychological, cognitive, and sexual symptoms in different countries, including in the context of depression. For this, we are still looking for participants for an online survey.

*Who can participate?* Anyone over the age of 18 and fluent in English, Spanish or German can participate. The participation takes about 10-20 minutes and as a thank you we raffle 5 vouchers worth 20 for an online shop of your choice.

*Important information* Participation is of course completely anonymous and you can discontinue the study at any time without incurring any disadvantages. The email address for the raffle is stored separately, i.e. we cannot draw a connection between the email address and the data of the study.

*Participation* If you would like to participate or are looking for more information, please click here to go to the study:
https://limesurvey.uni-wh.de/index.php/635289?lang=en.
For more information you can of course send me a message.

----------


## Suzi

This has been approved by me  :):

----------

Paula (28-01-22)

----------


## Stella180

I did try to complete this but due to having taken multiple antidepressants over appropriately 16 yrs it is impossible for me to give dates and length of use.

----------


## Suzi

Thanks, hopefully they'll be back to answer your issues..

----------


## Icebird

Hello Stella, 

thank you for your interest in our study! If you don't know the dates and length of the antidepressant use, it would be helpful if you just estimate dates and length. Unfortunately, since the field is a required field in the survey, you cannot skip the question.

----------


## Paula

Im sorry, Icebird, I did attempt to do this today but, having just come out of a crisis period, I was finding it too triggering to complete

----------

Stella180 (15-02-22)

----------

